# Advice on buying Squonker Mod.



## Dolfie (2/6/17)

Here is what I am looking for and hope someone can assist.
1. Budget R1500 but this is not set in stone.
2. Regulated just because I think its a safer option for me. 
3. Bottles that I can buy extra like the super soft ones I saw on the forum. 
4. I like single coil and don't Vape higher than 30watts. 
5. I have the SXK Hadaly at the moment but I use it just for juice testing and at home.
6. I was looking at the Pulse22 but still in 2 minds. I am looking for something with the best flavour and no leaking.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Scissorhands (2/6/17)

Some Options

Mech - Reo / Leprechaun (oops, didn't see "2.")
Vw - VT inbox / lost vape drone / lost vape Halcyon

They all have pros and cons, the VT inbox would be ideal (avaliable at sir vape) but unfortunately the bottles cant be substituted (to my knowledge) or avaliable locally (spare bottles), however they are available from the Chinese vendors, it also comes with a dual coil atomiser

Your sxk hadaly will do just fine (fantastic actually) unless you want more airflow

Good luck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (2/6/17)

VT Inbox is great, but not the atomizer it comes with. The Pulse22 should be a marked improvement on that. If you are not prone to oversquonking, the Hadaly is perfect.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dolfie (2/6/17)

Andre said:


> VT Inbox is great, but not the atomizer it comes with. The Pulse22 should be a marked improvement on that. If you are not prone to oversquonking, the Hadaly is perfect.


Will it be better to buy in US I know someone that is going there in Sep. So I still have time to decide


----------



## Andre (2/6/17)

Dolfie said:


> Will it be better to buy in US I know someone that is going there in Sep. So I still have time to decide


You might save a few bucks, but not much. Cheapest probably from Fasttech, but that takes a looong time and Customs charges you never know - could end up more expensive. For me, not worth it for the bucks I might save. And buying local, if something goes wrong you do not have far to go and the vendor in question has a great track record with after sales service.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## M5000 (2/6/17)

Inbox!!! Overall I think it is the best regulated squonker at the price point. DNA chip, super light, neat and clean design inside and out, battery and juice changing is a breeze, the RDA is not great and although I've hardly used it I think it's decent compared to other "kit" RDA's. Bottles are unique so there is unlikely anything that will fit unless HCigar make soft bottles. The current bottles it uses have a very solid fit and I'm happy with it. 

I think the best option is buying this one locally and highly doubt US will cost less, it could cost more and not very widely available last I checked. If you can wait till September then I think there will be different options then and you probably won't find the Inbox. I wish I had patience like you when it comes to vape gear.

@Scissorhands I have a parcel to collect that may have spare bottles, if it does and you need couple PM me a postal address.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (2/6/17)

I'll just leave this here 

https://www.fasttech.com/product/7753800









Although, the Reo Grand is the king of all squonkers in my eyes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## joshthecarver (3/6/17)

I can highly recommend the Council of Vapor Wraith Squonker. With an authentic or SXK hadaly it is hard to beat for the price. It was 1300 at Sirvape, but I see it's sold out. Best non-DNA single 18650 squonker in my opinion. Dropped it multiple times and it's still running, and the finish is bombproof. Plus the bottle filling and changing is the easiest I've ever seen in any other squonker. Otherwise look at the Geekvape G-Box S100 for an affordable dual 18650 squonker.


----------



## Scissorhands (3/6/17)

DoubleD said:


> I'll just leave this here
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/product/7753800
> 
> Although, the Reo Grand is the king of all squonkers in my eyes



Been Looking at that too, looks promising, its new on the scene, the vt inbox has a good track record, so I feel more comfortable recommending it

@M5000 thats very kind of you, i dont have one yet, i just keep my tabs on whats avaliable . . . incase . . . I need it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (3/6/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Been Looking at that too, looks promising, its new on the scene, the vt inbox has a good track record, so I feel more comfortable recommending it
> 
> @M5000 thats very kind of you, i dont have one yet, i just keep my tabs on whats avaliable . . . incase . . . I need it



The chipset in the Vt is better for sure, obviously. I just prefer the 'look' of the wannabe SVA  
I shouldnt even be recommending regulated squonkers lol Im a out right mech guy


----------



## Spydro (3/6/17)

No help on the mod... I don't do regulated squonking (the only one I ever wanted was sold to someone else). So 99% of my squonking is on mech Reos (the 1% on an OG VV Grand Reo that is variable voltage).

But I can comment on the Hadaly's and Pulse 22 though as I have them. 

The Hadaly is fine for MTL, gets by with restricted DLH's. Not much of a well in them with low AFC so less experienced folks at squonking could easily over squonk and have joose leak out of the AFC's when tilted to vape it, especially with higher PG ratio joose. It's fluid dynamics make it a great flavor atty with the right build for the joose.

The Pulse 22 I am still putting through the paces, so no bottom line yet. But it can easily be a MTL, DLH or anything in between atty with ample AFC's that can be ran wide open to stopped down to almost all the way closed. There is far less chance of over squonking it, or it ever leaking from the AFC's. It also can be a great flavor atty with the right build for the joose.

I'm squonking the Pulse on a Reo Woodvil right now next to a Hadaly being dripped on a Pico... with the same joose in both of them but with slightly different builds to take advantage of each atty's fluid dynamics (and at almost the same wattage). Flavor from both is very good and is pretty close to being the same. As a dedicated DLH vaper the Pulse with far more air available has a definite edge over my Hadaly's though (SO FAR). 

Budget: My Hadaly's are authentic so delivered they cost $80 US each... while the authentic black Pulse 22's price point was give away in comparison at $31 US delivered (SS version is $1 less).

HTH

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dolfie (3/6/17)

Spydro said:


> No help on the mod... I don't do regulated squonking (the only one I ever wanted was sold to someone else). So 99% of my squonking is on mech Reos (the 1% on an OG VV Grand Reo that is variable voltage).
> 
> But I can comment on the Hadaly's and Pulse 22 though as I have them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the response and photos and links. If anything new on market comes please share.


----------



## Scissorhands (3/6/17)

DoubleD said:


> The chipset in the Vt is better for sure, obviously. I just prefer the 'look' of the wannabe SVA
> I shouldnt even be recommending regulated squonkers lol Im a out right mech guy



If im not mistaken, both the VT and SVA clone use the DNA 75. Was looking at them as a back up/to check ohms/battery. The SVA is a few mm smaller and the standard bottle format is appalling to me. Iv used nothing but leprechauns for the last 3 months, the form factor and reliability is just too good to pass up, would love to try a reo some time

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (3/6/17)

Scissorhands said:


> If im not mistaken, both the VT and SVA clone use the DNA 75. Was looking at them as a back up/to check ohms/battery. The SVA is a few mm smaller and the standard bottle format is appalling to me. Iv used nothing but leprechauns for the last 3 months, the form factor and reliability is just too good to pass up, would love to try a reo some time
> View attachment 96765



Oh snap, I just read that the clone sva also has an evolv chipset! wow thats pretty cool, I thought it was a complete knockoff.


----------



## Genosmate (3/6/17)

Dolfie said:


> Here is what I am looking for and hope someone can assist.
> 1. Budget R1500 but this is not set in stone.
> 2. Regulated just because I think its a safer option for me.
> 3. Bottles that I can buy extra like the super soft ones I saw on the forum.
> ...



If you want to try some mech squonkers,I've got Reo's,a CC mod (similar to a leprechaun) a Frankenskull.I've also got a regulated.
Just PM me if you are in the area.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Bizkuit (3/6/17)

One of the biggest concerns for me would be the availibilty of spare bottles. Couple of vendors here cashed in on the hype of the Pico squeeze and never bothered to bring in spares.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dolfie (3/6/17)

Bizkuit said:


> One of the biggest concerns for me would be the availibilty of spare bottles. Couple of vendors here cashed in on the hype of the Pico squeeze and never bothered to bring in spares.


@Bizkuit that is why I take my time and ask before I make a decision.


----------



## spiv (3/6/17)

It's not the best, but the Dripbox 2. It's cheap, bottles are easy to order and it just works. There's lots of cons (the black version doesn't manage battery life well, and the magnetic cover for the bottles is not the best, but I have managed to not lose it yet. Also the button on off takes some getting used to). But as a regulated squonker, it works well enough to carry around all day. And you don't mind if it gets scratched or anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie (3/6/17)

spiv said:


> It's not the best, but the Dripbox 2. It's cheap, bottles are easy to order and it just works. There's lots of cons (the black version doesn't manage battery life well, and the magnetic cover for the bottles is not the best, but I have managed to not lose it yet. Also the button on off takes some getting used to). But as a regulated squonker, it works well enough to carry around all day. And you don't mind if it gets scratched or anything.


@DoubleD that link that you send must say that one intrigue me alot. Like the bottles and the side cover plates seems to have decent magnet's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (3/6/17)

http://vapeguy.co.za/mods/coppervape-bf-mod-kit-silver if you're looking for a well priced mech

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (3/6/17)

Dolfie said:


> @DoubleD that link that you send must say that one intrigue me alot. Like the bottles and the side cover plates seems to have decent magnet's.



Same here, even more so when @Scissorhands pointed out that it has in fact a Evolv chipset. Seems like a great buy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dolfie (3/6/17)

And the extra bottles looks like a winner

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scissorhands (3/6/17)

Dolfie said:


> And the extra bottles looks like a winner
> View attachment 96857



At R52 for a SILICONE bottle system, cant beat it, we just need a respectable review on the unit

Its not a great vid but its what i could find (Chinese showcase)



I still feel the VT inbox is the safer bet

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (3/6/17)

I still think the VT Inbox would be a better bet. Tried and tested, and with the DNA 75. And their bottles have caps to be able to store your juices in rotation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Dolfie (3/6/17)

Why do some prefer Mechanical above Regulated mod. My understanding is and please correct me if I am wrong.
1. MEC less parts that can fail but you still must build coil on a ohm reader off some sort. Lets say I prefer low wattage how do you regulate that on a mechanical mod.

2. Regulated you can set the wattage that you like and its a saver option in my opinion.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## spiv (3/6/17)

Dolfie said:


> Why do some prefer Mechanical above Regulated mod. My understanding is and please correct me if I am wrong.
> 1. MEC less parts that can fail but you still must build coil on a ohm reader off some sort. Lets say I prefer low wattage how do you regulate that on a mechanical mod.
> 
> 2. Regulated you can set the wattage that you like and its a saver option in my opinion.



Mech mods provide a different kind of vape, I've found. Personally I prefer it to regulated but it's all subjective. It's like a direct flow of power instead of the pulsing that regulated mods produce. 
Regulated mods are great though. I have 2 regulated squonkers in my rotation and love them.

To answer your questions:
1. Wattage is really controlled by your coil. Lower ohms on a mech would produce higher wattage (and draw more amps). So if you prefer lower wattages, build higher. I like the Steam Engine battery calculator to check this. Enter your ohms and choose your battery and it'll tell you your current draw and wattage for that resistance. http://www.steam-engine.org/batt.asp

2. Yes, you can. That's the great thing about regulated mods. I don't usually play around with a wattage when I've found my preferred power, so for a mech I build so that the wattage I get is similar.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Petrus (4/6/17)

@Dolfie, I am glad to see you wanna join the wonderful world of squonking. First off, you must make sure if you want to do squonking or not. I see a lot of guys here buying Squonkers and it ends up in the classifieds after a couple of days. I would suggest try to find a friend with a squonker and give it a go, both mechanical and regulated. For affordable regulated squonking I would go with the VTInbox like @Andre has suggested. Mechanical squonkers I would go for a Reo Grand. Maybe @Huffapuff still got his on sale. The Leprechaun is also great. If you wanna buy something to test, get a Pico Squeeze, cheap, but you can get the feel of it. Welcome to Squonkerville.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dolfie (4/6/17)

Petrus said:


> @Dolfie, I am glad to see you wanna join the wonderful world of squonking. First off, you must make sure if you want to do squonking or not. I see a lot of guys here buying Squonkers and it ends up in the classifieds after a couple of days. I would suggest try to find a friend with a squonker and give it a go, both mechanical and regulated. For affordable regulated squonking I would go with the VTInbox like @Andre has suggested. Mechanical squonkers I would go for a Reo Grand. Maybe @Huffapuff still got his on sale. The Leprechaun is also great. If you wanna buy something to test, get a Pico Squeeze, cheap, but you can get the feel of it. Welcome to Squonkerville.


@Petrus that was also something I was thinking about get Pico and use is on hadaly. But my mind is set on squonking I just think its a better option for me. Yes there is a learning curve but I have to much hassles with tanks. Exept for HE gear maybe but I think RDA give better flavour and that's what I am after.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie (4/6/17)

Dolfie said:


> @Petrus that was also something I was thinking about get Pico and use is on hadaly. But my mind is set on squonking I just think its a better option for me. Yes there is a learning curve but I have to much hassles with tanks. Exept for HE gear maybe but I think RDA give better flavour and that's what I am after.


As you can see on my profile I love fishing so i am very patient in general. I will take my time and @Petrus good idée to go and try someone's device first


----------



## Petrus (4/6/17)

Dolfie said:


> As you can see on my profile I love fishing so i am very patient in general. I will take my time and @Petrus good idée to go and try someone's device first


Ahhhhhh, now I remember you, I read your article in the papers about that massive Kabeljou you caught, if I am correct. I also love my see fishing, went on a excellent fishing trip to Kosi Baai last year.


----------



## Paul33 (4/6/17)

This looks interesting...


----------



## Dolfie (4/6/17)

Pr


Paul33 said:


> This looks interesting...


Price??


----------



## KZOR (4/6/17)

@Dolfie 
I bought the Wraith squonker back in the day but the atty it came with was terrible. Also found the Wraith to be an uncomfortable fit in my hand.
Also wanted a regulated because i find it way less hassle adjusting wattage than it is building coils to get ones desired vape preference.
Recently got a Therion and put a Hadaly on top and i must say that i have been using it for a week now on a non-stop basis. Excellent. 
Cannot comment on the Pico or other locally available squonkers since i was hunting for a DNA device.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/6/17)

R850 at vape king


----------



## Dolfie (4/6/17)

Th


Dolfie said:


> Pr
> Price??


VTinbox so far have very good reviews on Youtube only the panels is little bit loose.


----------



## Paul33 (4/6/17)

Agreed. Don't know much about the dripbox 2. Inbox does look awesome as well!


----------



## Dolfie (4/6/17)

KZOR said:


> @Dolfie
> I bought the Wraith squonker back in the day but the atty it came with was terrible. Also found the Wraith to be an uncomfortable fit in my hand.
> Also wanted a regulated because i find it way less hassle adjusting wattage than it is building coils to get ones desired vape preference.
> Recently got a Therion and put a Hadaly on top and i must say that i have been using it for a week now on a non-stop basis. Excellent.
> ...


@KZOR that one looks solid but if I am not mistaken its over R2000.


----------



## KZOR (4/6/17)

Dolfie said:


> if I am not mistaken its over R2000


True ...... but i got my kit in the classifieds for R1300 with a battery and 30ml free juice sample. 
Just place a ad for a squonker wanted and wait till someone responds with the one you really want.


----------



## spiv (4/6/17)

Dolfie said:


> Pr
> Price??



R700 with free shipping from here:
http://evolutionvape.co.za/shop/vaping-starter-kits/devices/dripbox-2/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/6/17)

Dolfie said:


> Why do some prefer Mechanical above Regulated mod. My understanding is and please correct me if I am wrong.
> 1. MEC less parts that can fail but you still must build coil on a ohm reader off some sort. Lets say I prefer low wattage how do you regulate that on a mechanical mod.
> 
> 2. Regulated you can set the wattage that you like and its a saver option in my opinion.



Hi @Dolfie - great that you are asking these questions

I dont have a regulated squonker, mine are all mechanical (reo)
But i do have several regulated devices

What i have found is that while in theory, you can build any coil on a regulated and just adjust the power, in practice I tend to stick pretty close to the "mech equivalent" power for a coil, even on a regulated device.

For example, when building a 0.5 ohm coil on a mech, it will lead to about 30Watts of power. When using that type of coil in a regulated I tend to be around that number too.

I find the power delivery on my mechs to be smoother and a bit more direct instead of the pulsing on regulateds. I dont have "fancy" regulateds so maybe my opinion on this is not accurate. I do prefer the vape slightly on mechs but its not like night and day difference, just very subtle.

The advantage i have found on regulateds is that the power doesnt sag as much when the batts get flatter. On my Reos I can feel the power dipping when I am about halfway through a reo bottle. So say around 3ml of juice vaped. Those last two ml of juice are perfectly vapeable but the vaporisation does not take place with the same sort of "vigour" as the first few ml. I dont really mind that and if I am lazy I will continue to vape it till the juice is finished before replacing the batt and filling up.

One day I would like to try a regulated squonker with two batteries and a bigger amount of juice onboard, just to minimise pitstopping - but i am still getting great joy from my mech Reos - and have been for quite some time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie (4/6/17)

spiv said:


> R700 with free shipping from here:
> http://evolutionvape.co.za/shop/vaping-starter-kits/devices/dripbox-2/


Me and Kangertech are not friends anymore. My first setup after the pen style vaping was Evic Mod and TopTank. The Tank lasted me 6 hours and stop working. Waited a month for replacement lasted me 5 months and again did not work just my bad luck. The evic no problem still going strong with the OBS Nano.


----------



## Dolfie (4/6/17)

Dolfie said:


> Me and Kangertech are not friends anymore. My first setup after the pen style vaping was Evic Mod and TopTank. The Tank lasted me 6 hours and stop working. Waited a month for replacement lasted me 5 months and again did not work just my bad luck. The evic no problem still going strong with the OBS Nano.


@Silver why is the Reo so popular.


----------



## Silver (4/6/17)

Dolfie said:


> @Silver why is the Reo so popular.



@Dolfie - i think its because it is fairly simple and very well made - and as a result, very reliable
Also quite a few Reonauts around with a fairly large body of knowledge
And plenty atty options

I have not had experience with other squonkers, so am in no position to judge how the Reo compares. But my Reos have been working well since i got them around May14 and no problems. 

Take a look at Reoville on the forum here
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/reoville.f67/
Lots of threads and posts - there are some threads there that are well worth reading


----------



## Daniel (4/6/17)

Dolfie said:


> @Silver why is the Reo so popular.



Seeing as you much into fishing it seems I would recommend a Reo , from a practical standpoint it would make more sense if you out at sea or shore a lot , a Reo will stand the test of time whereas a cheap R700 regulated mod not so much maybe ....

Or just buy a bunch of Pico Squeezas and a lot of bottles (got like 20 from FT the other day).

Just my absolutely useless 2 c

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dolfie (4/6/17)

Daniel said:


> Seeing as you much into fishing it seems I would recommend a Reo , from a practical standpoint it would make more sense if you out at sea or shore a lot , a Reo will stand the test of time whereas a cheap R700 regulated mod not so much maybe ....
> 
> Or just buy a bunch of Pico Squeezas and a lot of bottles (got like 20 from FT the other day).
> 
> Just my absolutely useless 2 c


@Daniel as you can see I take almost a house with me when I go fishing. But I agree with you. Something cheap for beach and then something for daily use

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (4/6/17)

Dolfie said:


> @Daniel as you can see I take almost a house with me when I go fishing. But I agree with you. Something cheap for beach and then something for daily use



Would definitely not take a regulated mod with electronics and whatnot with in that scenario , Reo is not a cheap investment but I'm almost sure it will work well in that environment. Yes it's an expensive investment , but once you get over the money aspect (and don't be scared taking it out fishing) a mod is there to be used and you won't get a better candidate than a Reo , simple , rugged , no frill it just works......


----------



## craigb (4/6/17)

Bizkuit said:


> One of the biggest concerns for me would be the availibilty of spare bottles. Couple of vendors here cashed in on the hype of the Pico squeeze and never bothered to bring in spares.


Grrrrr

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hakhan (4/6/17)

Dolfie said:


> @Daniel as you can see I take almost a house with me when I go fishing. But I agree with you. Something cheap for beach and then something for daily use
> View attachment 96927


 damn... No wonder there is no fish left....


----------



## Daniel (4/6/17)

craigb said:


> Grrrrr



https://www.fasttech.com/p/6587700


----------



## Bizkuit (4/6/17)

Daniel said:


> https://www.fasttech.com/p/6587700


Ordered twice, neither packages made it here. Local vendors need to properly support products they sell to their customers.


----------



## Daniel (4/6/17)

Bizkuit said:


> Ordered twice, neither packages made it here. Local vendors need to properly support products they sell to their customers.



Mine arrived no hassles , if you need one or two let me know ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bizkuit (4/6/17)

Daniel said:


> Mine arrived no hassles , if you need one or two let me know ....


Thanks Daniel will get hold of you in the week


----------



## RIEFY (5/6/17)

Il just leave this here Vtinbox X Hadaly








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (5/6/17)

RIEFY said:


> Il just leave this here Vtinbox X Hadaly


Ah, you are alive! We just cannot get away from the squonkers!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (5/6/17)

Hey Andre it's been a while I hope all is good on your side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/6/17)

RIEFY said:


> Hey Andre it's been a while I hope all is good on your side.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still vaping bro. All great on this side. Loving the VT Inbox. First regulated squonker I really enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (5/6/17)

You can happily take my dripbox 2 kit for R500 also have a OL16 clone. It paired a lot better on the dripbox than the hadaly.


----------

